# Neuer Gehäuselüfter klackert



## DantesInferno98 (2. August 2022)

Habe gerade meinen neuen Rechner zusammen gebaut. Der vordere Lüfter von BQ hat beim Betrieb kurz geklackert. Dann habe ich ihn heruntergefahren und 3 mal gegen die Mitte getippt. Seitdem ist er ruhig.

Sollte ich ihn zurückschicken? Eigentlich ist alles neu und woher kann so ein Geräusch kommen?

Hatte dieses klackern mit meinen alten Thermalright Lüftern auch, aber die waren 5 Jahre alt. Da half Gegenklopfen auch.


----------



## be quiet! Support (3. August 2022)

Den sollten wir austauschen. Der Händler will wieder nur das ganze Gehäuse tauschen.

Das können wir gerne auf dem kurzen Dienstwege machen, melde dich gerne einmal bei den Kollegen aus dem After Sales.

VG

Marco


----------

